# So many cases, so little patience...



## winhack (Mar 6, 2007)

I am putting together a new system. I've spent a good chunk of time in the general hardware area just getting the Power Supply right (thanks to a lot of excellent feedback from the people that visit these forums). Now I'm down to the case. First, here are the specs of the components going in the case:

Motherboard: Asus P5N32E-SLI nVidia 680i-based (ATX)
CPU: Intel Core2 Quad Extreme QX6700
PSU: Silverstone Olympia 1000W (OP1000)
GPU: Dual XFX 8800 GTX running SLI
HD: 3.5" WD Raptor boot drive, 400gb Seagage data drive (both SATA-300)
Opt: ASUS SATA DVD-ROM drive, Samsung SATA DVD-RW drive

At this point I believe the components above are the right ones (Oh yeah, the RAM will be 2gb PC2-6400C4 Corsair, but that doesn't really impact the case selection). I will not be overclocking the system (at least not initially) but I am still contemplating a CPU cooler (possibly the ThermalTake Mini-Typhoon, but I am not sure if that works with the QX6700 or not...I presume it does since it's the same form factor as the Core2 Duos).

Initially I had planned on using the ThermalTake Swing case (mid-tower) but I was told by a number of people that I really needed something larger (for additional fan mounts and air circulation). I then felt that the Cooler Master Stacker 810 was a good choice, but after reading the reivews on NewEgg about the flimsy side panels and PSU on the bottom, I am not sure whether or not that is the right choice either. 

I've looked at a bunch of cases from ThermalTake, CoolerMaster, Lian Li, Antec, and a host of others, but I am not sure which ones are good, solid build quality and which are cheap (in quality, not necessarily in price) enclosures, so I am posting here again asking for advice, feedback, or any input that would help me make a proper selection.

I have a few criteria that I am TRYING to meet, though at this point, I may need to give up on some or all of them to get just the right case. Keep in mind that these criteria make up the concept of the ideal case (for me, based on what I "believe I know"), but I completely expect that someone will come up with something that is outside of my requirements yet makes a lot of sense (based on my system components) and I am completely open to that. Think of the requirements below as "guidelines", not rules.

1) *No front door*. Highly preferred, but if I have to have a door, I guess I can live with it. I do a lot of CD/DVD burning as well as installations of software, and a door just gets in the way and/or I wind up snapping it off it's hinges or breaking it because it was open when I put my legs under my desk.

2) *Front Panel Access Ports at or near the top of the case*. Just like the Swing, Cooler Master stacker 810, and even the Antec Nine Hundred. I like these ports to be at or near the top of the case. This case will be going on the floor and potentially under my desk, so having them at the bottom of the case or along the side (usually the side that faces away from where I sit) is not just useless/difficult to reach easily, but they tend to gather a lot of dust bunnies down there, and I don't want that.

3) *Size*. Yes, size does matter. To me. For this thing to fit under my desk, it needs to be no more than 23" tall and 23" deep. While I prefer a mid tower, I accept that I will probably be going (back) to a full tower format for this particular system. If I find the perfect case but it's larger than that, I suppose I could sit it outside my desk but that would not be optimal for a number of reasons (which I don't want to get into here ATM). Also, internally, these beastie needs to be able to accept two of the very long (or so I hear) 8800GTX video cards and their power connectors without having to cram them into the case (or make them TOO snug). And it needs to be able to accept the power supply I have selected (which I believe all full tower cases can do that)

4) *Fan Mount Points*. Whether I overclock this beastie (eventually) or not, I expect I'll need a few extra fans, which means I'll need additional fan mounts. In a full tower case, I expect this will be easy to accomodate.

5) *Less important attributes (to me)*. Color, Noise, View Panels and Material. While I prefer black (either brushed, powder coated, or piano gloss), silver/aluminum is fine too. While no one WANTS a noisy system, this will be (hopefully) going under my desk in a well vented yet semi-isolated area, so it doesn't have to be whisper silent either. This is not a show system. I will not be taking this to LAN parties, showing my friends, attempting to win contests on Pimp My Box or anything like that, so I am really unintersted in plexiglass side panels and the like. If they come with it for the same price and everything else about the case is right, I'll take them, but I'd prefer not to have them at all in the first place and I generally refuse to pay extra for them. Lastly, while I would prefer an aluminum case, SECC is fine as well. Again, this is not a show system, so it's not CRUCIAL that it have a specific look or feel. While I would prefer something that isn't cheap crap, if that's the best, then so be it. The CM Stacker 810 with it's flimsy side panels may be my best bet, but I will ask if there is better out there anyway.

Any feedback/input would be welcome. Let the comments begin.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 6, 2007)

may be not what your looking for, but it's got tons of air flow, so no need for extra fans, usb/firewire are on top, does have a door. 

me and judas have this case so thought i would post it

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811103010


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 7, 2007)

Check there is enough airflow UNDER YOUR DESK... your depth max suggests you are putting it under a desk right up against a wall... where is that hot air going to go? Where is the cool air coming from?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 7, 2007)

Antec P180b.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 7, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> Antec P180b.



Damn you! You said it before I did!

Yes.. that case has a great airflow setup. The door can be twisted more than 270* (except it wont because your side panel will be preventing it from twisting more), it can be detatched, the dust filters just pop off, removeable from the front panel, and also, seperate HDD and PSU compartment.

The PSU is elevated from the "floor" of the case which has grilles, above the motherboard, a 120mm fan takes place of the 120mm PSU fans usually used. The GPU has ducting and where the HDD bays are supposed to be is an intake that is not blocked.

IMHO a lian li killer!

EDIT: The PSU/HDD compartment is big, big PSUs are no problem (support mounts included).

I want this case.. seriously...


----------



## ktr (Mar 7, 2007)

Antec P180b has a front door...


----------



## winhack (Mar 7, 2007)

freaksavior said:
			
		

> may be not what your looking for, but it's got tons of air flow, so no need for extra fans, usb/firewire are on top, does have a door.
> 
> me and judas have this case so thought i would post it


A little showy. In fact, more showy than I was really looking for. I would prefer something a little more understated, but this one clearly has air flow down pat. I'll add it to the list to consider.





			
				Completely Bonkers said:
			
		

> Check there is enough airflow UNDER YOUR DESK... your depth max suggests you are putting it under a desk right up against a wall... where is that hot air going to go? Where is the cool air coming from?


Excellent question. While behind the desk is in fact a wall, I've had two small (relatively silent) desk fans under my desk for a long time now to keep the air moving under there. Hard to explain, but trust me when I tell you that heat has not been a problem down there...yet...





			
				wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Antec P180b.





			
				tkpenalty said:
			
		

> Damn you! You said it before I did!
> 
> Yes.. that case has a great airflow setup. The door can be twisted more than 270* (except it wont because your side panel will be preventing it from twisting more), it can be detatched, the dust filters just pop off, removeable from the front panel, and also, seperate HDD and PSU compartment.
> 
> ...


Question: Have either of you actually seen/touched one of these cases up close and personal? I've seen this case before (on-line, not in person). Since it had a door (thank you for reminding me, KTR), I was somewhat not fond of it. From all the screenshots I had seen of it, it looked relatively flimsy. Have you actually touched this case to determine whether or not it's a serious case or just a cheap, paper-thin piece of metal? Likewise, how certain are you that the door actually comes off? I mean at some point, any door can "come off" with enough "force". I know that the Antec Sonata doors can be removed, but the door on this appeared to be a lot better attached. 

My local CompUSA says they sell this case, but have never had one on display to look at, but they're closing down now, so I may have to go to <gasp>Fry's</gasp> to check it out. I do like the relatively modest look of it though. Originally I had the Antec P160 on the list (the non-plastic-panel version) but that seemed to disappear from vendors like Newegg. 

Can the P180 really hold both video cards as well as the CPU and handle the heat? On top of that, has anyone had any positive experience with the PSU-at-bottom type of case? Everything I read on the Antec Nine Hundred mentioned that with the PSU at the bottom, some of the cables were in the way of the video cards or needed extensions to get to their proper places on the motherboard. Is that going to be the same situation with this case?


----------



## ktr (Mar 7, 2007)

I would recommend checking out the cases at frys, the have a decent selection, plus you can by there without worry about a pricey shipping charge (due to size and weight of package)...

edit...

check these out, nice, a tad pricey...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16811163072,N82E16811163074,N82E16811163075


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 7, 2007)

Ive looked at the P180 in person at Frys, and really liked it. If you dont like it, then Lian-Li has some higher priced models that would fit your needs. Coolermaster is supposed to make good stuff too.

The thing that I liked about the P180b was that it had 4 120mm fans, two front, one rear, one rear/top. Lots of space and different configurations.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 7, 2007)

winhack said:


> A little showy. In fact, more showy than I was really looking for. I would prefer something a little more understated, but this one clearly has air flow down pat. I'll add it to the list to consider.Excellent question. While behind the desk is in fact a wall, I've had two small (relatively silent) desk fans under my desk for a long time now to keep the air moving under there. Hard to explain, but trust me when I tell you that heat has not been a problem down there...yet...Question: Have either of you actually seen/touched one of these cases up close and personal? I've seen this case before (on-line, not in person). Since it had a door (thank you for reminding me, KTR), I was somewhat not fond of it. From all the screenshots I had seen of it, it looked relatively flimsy. Have you actually touched this case to determine whether or not it's a serious case or just a cheap, paper-thin piece of metal? Likewise, how certain are you that the door actually comes off? I mean at some point, any door can "come off" with enough "force". I know that the Antec Sonata doors can be removed, but the door on this appeared to be a lot better attached.
> 
> My local CompUSA says they sell this case, but have never had one on display to look at, but they're closing down now, so I may have to go to <gasp>Fry's</gasp> to check it out. I do like the relatively modest look of it though. Originally I had the Antec P160 on the list (the non-plastic-panel version) but that seemed to disappear from vendors like Newegg.
> 
> Can the P180 really hold both video cards as well as the CPU and handle the heat? On top of that, has anyone had any positive experience with the PSU-at-bottom type of case? Everything I read on the Antec Nine Hundred mentioned that with the PSU at the bottom, some of the cables were in the way of the video cards or needed extensions to get to their proper places on the motherboard. Is that going to be the same situation with this case?



I've shipped this case and opened and installed a motherboard in this case excuse me. There is an intake vent at the bottom of the case for the PSU anyway so there is no complaining, its not like the antec 900, its muuuch better. The PSU is elevated around 4CM off the floor anyway so there is heaps of breathing room.

Its more than capable of holding two R600 Workstation edition (full length) and since it has no extra heat sources, being the HDD and PSU. It does far better. The two fans in the rear take care of all the heat. The rear where the PSU goes has preforations for more breathing.

As I said Big PSUs don't have a problem as there is so much space for it. This case is not like the Antec 900 at all. Its a much more efficient design. The bottom of the case serves as a cable management hub anyway. 

The door can be twisted to the side completely so its not an issue, airflow is optimal. The door can be removed anyway so its no problem.


I WANT THIS CASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


wazzledoozle said:


> Ive looked at the P180 in person at Frys, and really liked it. If you dont like it, then Lian-Li has some higher priced models that would fit your needs. Coolermaster is supposed to make good stuff too.
> 
> The thing that I liked about the P180b was that it had 4 120mm fans, two front, one rear, one rear/top. Lots of space and different configurations.



Man... get W1zzard to review it =D


----------



## Fox34 (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811103010 Yea that is basically the best case I've ever seen


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 7, 2007)

wow ktr $300 for a case is alot of $$ to spend just on a case! Although it looks really nice!


----------



## ktr (Mar 7, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> wow ktr $300 for a case is alot of $$ to spend just on a case! Although it looks really nice!



look what he is spending on...quad core, dual 88gtx..etc, so i am guessing he has the budget


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 7, 2007)

lol, very true!!! but, just saying, i wouldn't ever spend $300 on a case, but thats me!


----------



## ktr (Mar 7, 2007)

Also the Mozart is a good one too...the latest maximum pc says that the gigabyte 3d aurora 570 is one sweet case, but it does have a front door.


----------



## DR.Death (Mar 7, 2007)

the antec nine hundred is a case that is meant to be on the floor because all the usb and power and all that is on top  and it dose not have a door http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129021


----------



## KBD (Mar 10, 2007)

I think this case would be perfect for you: Silverstone TJ09-BW, i know someone already linked to Silverstone cases, but i think you should consider it.

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?Item=N82E16811163073

The only downside for you is that it's 23.8" long not 23". But other than that it is an awesome case, has lots of room, superior airflow, it will have room for your 1000W PSU and 2 8800 GTX, its light weight (11kg) and made of black aluminum. Also you can mount 5 120mm fans to keep it nice and cool. I think there is a model that comes without the side window as well. Yes, it is pricey, but you get what you pay for, i've seen it for about $30 - $40 less than Newegg. 

I'm actually considering this case for my build myself. I too have some of the requirements you have plus i need a case that will last me a good 5-6 years, so this is definately futureproof. Someone already mentioned the Gigabyte 3D Aurora 570, also an excellent case, and actually nicer looking in my opinion, that is also something you should look at.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 10, 2007)

what about a coolermaster stacker? either go for a cheaper older model or you can get a more modern/sexy CoolerMaster Stacker 830

its damn roomy, but i dunno about the size, its quite large.
The benefits include huge airflow (up to 9 120mm fans), room, top access for power/usb/headphones on top of the front of the case (not on top of the case in the middle of the "roof" of the case like the thermaltake soprano, making access more difficult)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811119103


----------



## ktr (Mar 10, 2007)

no front door raven...

i would go for the gigabyte 570 (my next case), but it too has a front door.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 10, 2007)

ktr said:


> no front door raven...
> 
> i would go for the gigabyte 570 (my next case), but it too has a front door.



the coolermaster front door can be removed if you dont want it on.
it has a little springloaded pin you push down on and you can take the door off..easy as that
then it turns into a regular case with a heap of dust filtered drive bays


----------



## ktr (Mar 10, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> the coolermaster front door can be removed if you dont want it on.
> it has a little springloaded pin you push down on and you can take the door off..easy as that
> then it turns into a regular case with a heap of dust filtered drive bays



well thats about the same option with any case, so why does he have to bother?


----------



## winhack (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry for the prolonged NACK all...work had me tied up (and not in the good way).

So here is how I wound up where I am. My present case on my current system is an Antec Sonata (the original, not the II). I've not liked having a door for a long time with this case (I built this system about 3 years ago +/- several months). When spec'ing this new system, I started with the Thermaltake Tsunami because I wanted an aluminum case this time (this will be my first one), but I realized that had a door as well. I went to the Antec P160 without the window. Wasn't aluminum, but everything else was what I wanted. It had no front door, the front access ports at the top (and they swiveled--even better!), but for some reason that case started disappearing from vendor's pages. Not all of them, just two of the three vendors I am considering using. Some of them carried the P160W (with the window), but I don't want that version--this is not a "show box", this is a working box (I write code and do some technical writing as well) that will also be playing a lot of games when I'm not working. 

With the P160 off the list, I went to the Antec Nine Hundred. Looked roomy, though more than a few people commented on the bottom-mounted PSU was causing difficulties with the primary ATX power connector length and so on. I liked the style though, and was going to get it regardless (I'd just find/make an extension if I had to). Then I saw one in person at my local CompUSA (now closed down). For an SECC chassis, and one focused on gamers at that, this felt very flimsy/cheesy. Very thin, wobbly side panels, and the interior construction didn't impress me either. My Sonata, also being an SECC enclosure, doesn't have that feel at all. So off the list it went. I re-evaluated and found the Thermaltake Swing. Liked that a lot. Then I posted on here for help with the PSU. In the midst of the PSU discussion (which was very helpful), I learned that a mid-tower case would just not do well with the amount of heat and size of video cards my system was going to have. So now I was on to full towers and my post here.

Started with the CM Stacker 810. Saw it in person at Fry's just the other day. Had the same thin, cheesy quality of the Antec 900, which was not good. For work, I just purchased some Thermaltake Matrix cases (cheap-o's but decent). For under $60, that case was what I expected it to be. The Stacker 810 (at around $150) didn't look or feel any better than the Matrix (other than the size difference), and that did not set well with me. So that one came off the list. Also saw the 830 while I was there. Very nice, and I did see the removable door (even took it off and put it on the other hinge), but KTR had the right idea: Why buy a case where I need to take the door off anyway instead of just buying one with no door as part of the design?

At this point, I am hooked on the Silverstone TJ09-B. Much as I am not thrilled with the thought of spending almost $300 on a case, it really does meet all of my criteria. For the additional 0.8" it sticks out from under my desk, I'll live. While Fry's didn't have the TJ09, they did have an earlier-model Silverstone chassis (the TJ06) so I got to open that up. Not only is it an all(most all) aluminum construction and very sturdy, but I got a chance to feel the thickness of the material used for the doors, interior crossbars and mounting brackets/areas are. Most excellent. Do I want to pay $300 for it? No, but at least I feel like I will be getting (almost) $300 worth of case...as opposed to geting $60 worth of a $150 case like the Stacker 810. The other factor is that I am pretty much going all-out-over-the-top on the rest of the system components...why should I put them all in a cheap package? So that is where I am at present.

I bought all the components for my brother-in-law's system (he had his $ ready to go first) and expect to put his system together on Thursday (last of the parts should arrive on Tuesday). I will be buying my friends' components tomorrow, and then I should be able to afford my own set by the end of this month.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 10, 2007)

winhack said:


> Also saw the 830 while I was there. Very nice, and I did see the removable door (even took it off and put it on the other hinge), but KTR had the right idea: Why buy a case where I need to take the door off anyway instead of just buying one with no door as part of the design?


Well even if the design doesnt quite suit your needs, im glad you acknowledge its beauty 



winhack said:


> Do I want to pay $300 for it? No, but at least I feel like I will be getting (almost) $300 worth of case...as opposed to geting $60 worth of a $150 case like the Stacker 810.



I havnt experienced the stacker 810, and i dont know about its chassis (apart from the basic looks). When I bought my stacker i couldnt help but feel I was spending a bit too much, but i just couldnt bring myself to go for a flimsy little case that felt weird. The stacker is extremely sturdy and well built/designed. My point in this post is to point out that if the 810 is anything like the 830 in terms of good design and sturdy build, its definately worth it. My dad uses heaps of aluminium for his work (commercial shopfront window/door fitter - big stuff) and at first he asked why the case was so expensive, but when he saw it he commented on how nice it was and how the price wasnt too shabby considering the amount of aluminium used and the quality/impressive implementation of it. My rant is over now


----------



## winhack (Mar 11, 2007)

Unfortunately, Ex_reven, the Stacker 810 and the Stacker 830 are quite different:

Stacker 810:
Construction: SECC (cold-rolled steel) chassis and panels
Bays: 11 front 5.25", 0 front 3.5", 4 internal 3.5"
Size: 21.10" x 8.94" x 23.00" (HxWxD)
Door: None
Front Panel IO access: Front top
USB Ports: 6

Stacker 830:
Construction: Aluminum chassis and panels
Bays: 9 front 5.25", 1 front 3.5", 4 internal 3.5"
Size: 21.10" x 9.85" x 25.11" (HxWxD)
Door: Front, either side mounting
Front Panel IO access: Top front
USB Ports: 4

When I saw the Newegg reviews of the Stacker 810, that is when I initially became concerned about the quality of the 810--especially since the 830 seemed like such a quality case. Seeing the 810 in person confirmed those concerns. For now, I'm good with the Silverstone TJ09-B.


----------



## ktr (Mar 11, 2007)

also check these out...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...egory=7&name=with-power-supply-nbsp;:-nbsp;No


----------



## J0N (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/105807

I have this one, dirt cheap! Big fan at the front likewise with the back. Plus room for a few more on the side. Looks very tidy at the front I think. May be a bit too tall for your liking though.

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/118268

This is a decent size. Has lots and lots of airflow and fan space! Neat looking window! Definately a winner!


----------



## KBD (Mar 12, 2007)

Winhack, i think you are making the right decision by going with TJ09, i've just seen this case in person and i gotta tell you,it's a super case! i decided to get it after seeing it with my own eyes, even though it costs a bunch. Think of this case as an investment, it will last you for years, through a few upgrades and may be even your next build. Though you may also want to look at those LIAN LI cases ktr linked to, some of them seem like they would meet your criteria. I haven't researched those myself and i'm not familiar with their stuff, but it could be another option for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 12, 2007)

Pictures says more than words


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 12, 2007)

nuff spammin the pic man..sheesh. that case is way overkill..for anyone. there are much better cases for his needs for the same price.


----------



## ktr (Mar 12, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> nuff spammin the pic man..sheesh. that case is way overkill..for anyone. there are much better cases for his needs for the same price.



lol, he has a huge fan fetish...

but that case is form (an ugly one) with out function, 

it would been ideal if it had 250 in front and another in the back, and none on the side...


----------



## KennyT772 (Mar 12, 2007)

ktr said:


> lol, he has a huge fan fetish...
> 
> but that case is form (an ugly one) with out function,
> 
> it would been ideal if it had 250 in front and another in the back, and non on the side...



wind tunnel. positive case pressure is only good if it has somewhere to go without resistance. that case may be nice with the whole back panel being mesh along with the top. same goes for negative pressure/vacuum. air has to enter and exit somewhere regardless of where the movement is generated.


----------



## ktr (Mar 12, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> wind tunnel. positive case pressure is only good if it has somewhere to go without resistance. that case may be nice with the whole back panel being mesh along with the top. same goes for negative pressure/vacuum. air has to enter and exit somewhere regardless of where the movement is generated.



that is why i like my lanboy case, 120mm front, and another in the back and that's it. Due to that, and proper cable management to not effect air flow, i am able to get the temps to break the 30C barrier on low on simple cheap air cooling.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 12, 2007)

I like my Stacker 830 a lot. The door can be removed if you want, it can also be set to open from the left or right, so kicking it probably wouldn't be much of a problem. I go 250lbs, and can stand on it it's so sturdy, it weighs almost 40lbs dry. Slide out mobo tray, room for 7-9 120mm fans. Top mounted ports, top mounted psu, and you can make it a BTX/reverse ATX if you wish. It also has wheels. lol. Thing is amazing. I also liked the Silverstones when I was looking for a case, but got too good of a deal to pass this one up.


----------



## winhack (Mar 14, 2007)

So my brother-in-law is buying the same system I am. Since he had his money ready before me, we ordered all his parts already. I convinced him to get the Silverstone TJ09-B case. This way, if I didn't like it or like working with it, at least I'd know from personal experience.

Well the case just arrived today. I don't have time to assemble the system tonight, but I was dying to get an up-close and personal look-see at the case, so I just took it out and explored it. The one word summary is: AMAZING.

This case is just 100% quality. I gotta say that I now have virtually zero regret about spending almost $300 for this case. The fit, finish, and tactile quality of the case is just perfect. The features are very well thought out. Airflow in this case is going to be absolutely top notch--they really did an excellent job thinking that part through. Motherboard tray, 4 fan mounts, 6 3.5" drive locations (all dampened for noise and vibration), straightforward device mounting system...I could go on, but I think you get the idea. And to top it all off, it's just gorgeous. Simple yet not too understated. Smooth, clean lines.

I am really looking forward to assembling the pieces and see this thing run. I never thought I'd be happy about spending that kind of cash on a case, but here I am and there it is. Let's see how I feel after installing all the components inside it. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Chewy (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice man.. 300usd though :O  Its not all money down the drain though.. its easy to use and keeps your system quiet, you can use it in future builds aswell.


----------



## ktr (Mar 14, 2007)

winhack said:


> So my brother-in-law is buying the same system I am. Since he had his money ready before me, we ordered all his parts already. I convinced him to get the Silverstone TJ09-B case. This way, if I didn't like it or like working with it, at least I'd know from personal experience.
> 
> Well the case just arrived today. I don't have time to assemble the system tonight, but I was dying to get an up-close and personal look-see at the case, so I just took it out and explored it. The one word summary is: AMAZING.
> 
> ...



please take pictures of the finished product!


----------



## winhack (Mar 14, 2007)

Chewy said:


> Nice man.. 300usd though :O  Its not all money down the drain though.. its easy to use and keeps your system quiet, you can use it in future builds aswell.


You are absolutely correct, though I expect that this system will last me a good long time. I am really looking forward to building the system.





ktr said:


> please take pictures of the finished product!


I certainly will, though I can promise you that it won't have lights (unless they came with the components I ordered) or rockets shooting out of the PSU or anything like that. Interestingly enough, as I go back and look at the pics both on the Silverstone Web Site and on Newegg's product page for the TJ09-B (which actually has more and better pics than Silverstone's web site), I still maintain that pictures do not do this case justice.


----------



## kenjin (Mar 21, 2007)

or see if you like this one... 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811146029


----------



## ktr (Mar 21, 2007)

kenjin said:


> or see if you like this one...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811146029



he already selected his case


----------



## kenjin (Mar 21, 2007)

ahhh my bad didnt read the last few post.. 

it dosnt look all that nice through the picture... at least i dont think it worth 289 bucks.....


----------



## ktr (Mar 21, 2007)

its a beautiful case, and very well built...


----------



## Velocity (Mar 22, 2007)

Gratz on the new case silverstone is nice, but i would have to agree with KTR there Lanli has many similar designs to silverstone (some are identical) aswell as lanli makes top quality products at a fraction of the silverstone price.  Anyways the selection was made and silverstone is the shit, pics will be awsome no doubt.   



ktr said:


> also check these out...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...egory=7&name=with-power-supply-nbsp;:-nbsp;No


----------

